
Now You Can Find Out If the NSA and GCHQ Spied on You - error54
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/now-can-find-nsa-gchq-spied/
======
natch
>Of course in submitting your email address and phone number, you’re
potentially providing the British government with information it doesn’t
already have about you. But, as Privacy International points out in its FAQ
about the tool, there’s no way around this.

"No way" around this. Hmm.

This is a disappointing level of incompetence on the mutual parts of Privacy
International, GCHQ, and the Wired reporters, among whom there apparently is
not enough security literacy for any of them to raise the possibility of using
a hash scheme to prevent disclosure of the personal information in the
request.

